

Eulogies - drm237
http://mattmaroon.com/?p=341

======
mynameishere
<http://www.thenation.com/doc/19450818/wells>

Actually, I think writers in general just like to pretend that writers are
more powerful than they are. Even _The Making of the Atomic Bomb_ played up
the weapon's literary precedent.

------
abstractbill
Clarke was widely known as the guy who popularized the idea of artificial
satellites for communication _long_ before he died, pretty much in the same
way that pg is known for having popularized Bayesian spam filters (among other
things of course).

------
rokhayakebe
matt, try laying off that caffeine.

------
edw519
Obituaries are to journalism as HTML is to hacking. Aspiring writers have to
start somewhere.

Let's just not confuse the lack of journalistic professionalism (is that an
oxymoron?) with the man's accomplishments.

------
strey
Want a sure way to be featured on HN or reddit? Stir up controversy by bagging
on geek culture.

